# Anything new with Edge?



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

Has there been any firmware? Any updates to the Vudu issue? Or the Netflix crashing issue? Has anything been addressed?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope, but @TiVo_Ted has been checking in daily this week. No posts, just reading.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Wow, people stalking TiVo engineers. :O


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

geekmedic said:


> Wow, people stalking TiVo engineers. :O


I wish he was an engineer. He is "VP of Consumer Products & Services". So I'm stalking an executive.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes, do not buy one. It was released and abandoned quickly. Due to the fact not one soul at TiVo can come up with firmware that works or fixes the growing list of flaws. I am soon to be done with this. I won't be selling my equipment for a future customer either, all of it will be smashed to pieces.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Or you could sell it with a "buyer beware"... and let them know this can be a nice unit if...


----------

